# Insect Netting Replacement - help



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello peeps - bit of a silly one here but in my inebraited state a few weeks ago my hubby and I were discussing something on our terrace and I then ran in to get the newspaper to refer to what we were talking about unfortunately forgetting that the insect screen was pulled across the door - this resulted in the screen getting torn and us lying on the floor ending ourselves laughing but now we need to get the mesh replaced.

At the weekend we saw the aluminium mesh in Ace hardware to buy but we're not sure if you can do this yourself or if there are any companies out there that will do this for us - does anyone have experience in this.

Was very very funny at the time and we still laugh about it now but wanna be able to open my terrace door now without flies buzzing round my head


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Deb,

Did exactly the same thing in my apartment - luckily I spoke to my watchman, who got it sorted out by our building maintenance people - always worth asking!!!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Debc_berg said:


> Hello peeps - bit of a silly one here but in my inebraited state a few weeks ago my hubby and I were discussing something on our terrace and I then ran in to get the newspaper to refer to what we were talking about unfortunately forgetting that the insect screen was pulled across the door - this resulted in the screen getting torn and us lying on the floor ending ourselves laughing but now we need to get the mesh replaced.
> 
> At the weekend we saw the aluminium mesh in Ace hardware to buy but we're not sure if you can do this yourself or if there are any companies out there that will do this for us - does anyone have experience in this.
> 
> Was very very funny at the time and we still laugh about it now but wanna be able to open my terrace door now without flies buzzing round my head


Is that to keep oot the midgees??


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Is that to keep oot the midgees??


Duh !!!!!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys & Girls - finally got the name of a very nice guy who came in and fixed our fly screens - was quick and reasonable price and did both doors in about 40 minutes.

His details are:

Raju Tharamel Mob 050 6971903

He does all sorts of maintenance related work - useful number to keep on file 

Regards
Debra


----------

